# Mercury 2010 outboard. Electric Start Issue - Pull Start Runs Fine



## 727Gheenoe (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a 2010 Gheenoe Highsider with a Mercury 9.9 (2010 I think). I never messed with the electric start until I purchased a new battery ( thought it was the old battery) so now when i plugged it into the motor terminals no noise at all from the starter. Not even a click.

As i have never had an electric start model I do not even know where to begin. Any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

727Gheenoe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently purchased a 2010 Gheenoe Highsider with a Mercury 9.9 (2010 I think). I never messed with the electric start until I purchased a new battery ( thought it was the old battery) so now when i plugged it into the motor terminals no noise at all from the starter. Not even a click.
> 
> As i have never had an electric start model I do not even know where to begin. Any suggestions greatly appreciated


I think there is a fuse under the cowl somewhere. I'd start with that.


----------



## 727Gheenoe (Dec 12, 2017)

Checked the fuse, slightly worn on the one side but there was an alternate fuse sitting next to it so I put the new fuse in, no change. Being around the florida coast I figured a terminal may be corroded somewhere but the wires are a cluster under the cowling, not sure where to begin


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

727Gheenoe said:


> Checked the fuse, slightly worn on the one side but there was an alternate fuse sitting next to it so I put the new fuse in, no change. Being around the florida coast I figured a terminal may be corroded somewhere but the wires are a cluster under the cowling, not sure where to begin


Test the starter and switch to make sure there is no short in either one. Then test the 12v feed to the ignition switch. If you have power at the switch but no power to the starter, your hard short will be between the switch and the starter.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Starter solenoid..... seen a few go bad


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

If there is not even a click, then it is obvious there is no power getting to the solenoid. Most are 2 big wires and two small wires. One big wire to battery, the other to the starter. One small wire to ground, the other small wire to the key switch the momentary part of the switch that is only positive while you hold the key hard over. The other side of the momentary switch will eventually make it to positive. As a quick test, run a small jumper from positive battery to the small wire switch side of the solenoid. Just tap it briefly, It should crank. It will not start though, if the key or emergency switch are off. If no cranking, then look for voltage at the wire to the key switch, from there to ground. If voltage and no solenoid click, replace solenoid. If voltage and a click, but no cranking, check and clean larger wires to starter and battery terminals. You might even remove starter mounting bolts to see if they are clean and providing a good ground. Also, check the negative big wire from the battery and see if it is grounded properly. One of those starter mounting bolts is the best place to connect that ground. That way, you are placing the ground right at the starter, the device that uses the most power on any motor. Attached look for a picture of a solonoid. This is the style my Mercs use. One for the starter and two for the power trim, one for up and one for down.


----------

